# Looking for DTG Dropshipper to help new clothing line website, Located in Sacramento



## Alex91ch (Mar 5, 2012)

My names Alex Christensen and I’m starting a new website based for bands and local artist including clothing lines and we will sell their prints and ship them.. or Drop Ship them. I need a vendor who will do that? Can anyone help…?

It’s called GasonlineCow Apparel GasCow for short.

Right now set up through big commerce.. but I have the domain on my blue host account and need to transfer it but here’s a link..Gasoline Cow 

The site is in development and Were working in it. Big Commerce is kinda complicated when it comes to editing their templates. FTP only through their site blah blah blah, Okay..

The drop shipper needs to be able to receive 2, 3, 5, however many sold daily and print them out and ship them out for me.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

interesting name

Tforums on Galaxy S2
Yeah BABY!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

